# Max Nail Guns



## MikeNeufeld (Sep 23, 2007)

http://www.toolbarn.com/product/maxtools/NF255-ST-18/

anyone on this board/forum ever use this gun ?

i cant find any reviews anywhere?


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

MikeNeufeld said:


> http://www.toolbarn.com/product/maxtools/NF255-ST-18/
> 
> anyone on this board/forum ever use this gun ?
> 
> i cant find any reviews anywhere?


http://www.toolsofthetradeonline.net/industry-news.asp?sectionID=1489&articleID=501441

:thumbsup:

Winners
This was a difficult test to pick the absolute winner, because the top four tools are so well designed. But if there's one tool that emerges above the rest it is the Ridgid. 

Max is second with a very nicely engineered tool and great overall package. Its two-stage pin-loading system keeps pins secure during re-loads, which is very handy. The tool is lightweight, and its great swivel hose attachment makes managing the hose easy. 

Bostitch is next with an excellent tool.


----------



## Joining_heads (Mar 4, 2008)

You can never go wrong with Max guns. I have their framer and its a dream. Shy away from bostitch. Senco and Hitachi make some nice ones too.


----------



## XanadooLTD (Oct 6, 2007)

THAT IS ABOUT IT!!! That is the last Tools of the trade review i ever want to see. RIDGID makes a good nailer? Thats a good one. But seriously MAX are great, but pricey. Depends on what you need the gun to do. If you want to look flashy, and professional and have guns that can take a beating and still pop nails out go with the MAX. If you need something your guys are going to use, beat up, leave at a job site buy a ridgid. 
If it is to be your gun only...go with the MAX!
A lot of people bash Paslode, but the only problem i have run into was that when it is cold the cordless works poorly. But other than that framers, roofers choice and the Positive placement guns are great.


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

XanadooLTD said:


> THAT IS ABOUT IT!!! That is the last Tools of the trade review i ever want to see. RIDGID makes a good nailer? Thats a good one. But seriously MAX are great, but pricey. Depends on what you need the gun to do. If you want to look flashy, and professional and have guns that can take a beating and still pop nails out go with the MAX. If you need something your guys are going to use, beat up, leave at a job site buy a ridgid.
> If it is to be your gun only...go with the MAX!
> A lot of people bash Paslode, but the only problem i have run into was that when it is cold the cordless works poorly. But other than that framers, roofers choice and the Positive placement guns are great.


Speaking for most Roofers in the N.E., Bostitch or Hitachi.


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

XanadooLTD said:


> THAT IS ABOUT IT!!! That is the last Tools of the trade review i ever want to see. RIDGID makes a good nailer? Thats a good one.


I think your intolerance of Ridgid is unacceptable! 

We should not be judging tools by their brand, but by the content of their abilities! 

We should strive for a work enviroment free of brand persecution and judgement! 

You're a tool bigot! 

:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:

Seriously though, I was anti-Ridgid or anti-any box store brand until I used Ridgid Shop Vacs. In my opinion, their vacs are simply some of the best available, money being no object. 

They ran with Shop Vac Brand wet/dries and all the big boys with no problems and out performed almost everybody else at unreasonably low prices...their vacs are known like Skil's wormdrives, Bosch Jigsaws and Hitachi Framing Guns are known. At every site I've been to in the N.E., Ridgid is the #1 preferred shop vac hands down. 

I don't know if you know this, but some of their tools are actually made in Germany. :whistling


----------



## Joining_heads (Mar 4, 2008)

"Were" made in germany. They are just rebranded Metabo.

And that applies to the RO sander and jigsaw IIRC.


----------



## MikeNeufeld (Sep 23, 2007)

i need something with great durability and tremendous sinking power. My applications may vary from sg crown/ columns and then standard paint grade. My Senco did well, just could'nt pull thru. Hitachi died 6 months in. I have the ridgid, ( but for my newest subcontractor... i wont lose sleep if he trashes it)... My friends use Max for Framing and they swear by em....

I am def willing to dish out the coin for a good qaulity product...


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

MikeNeufeld said:


> i need something with great durability and tremendous sinking power. My applications may vary from sg crown/ columns and then standard paint grade. My Senco did well, just could'nt pull thru. Hitachi died 6 months in. I have the ridgid, ( but for my newest subcontractor... i wont lose sleep if he trashes it)... My friends use Max for Framing and they swear by em....
> 
> I am def willing to dish out the coin for a good qaulity product...



http://www.contractortalk.com/showthread.php?t=34725&highlight=brad+nailer


----------



## DrewD (Jun 10, 2007)

I prefer the Max Framers over all others. I can't stand Bostitch, I've seen many that couldn't handle a cold N.E. jobsite and I find them to be really uncomfortable to run all day. I've heard great things from guys about their finish/pin nailers and wouldn't expect anything but the best from them. As to the whole Ridgid thing, I've never been a fan but I've only had a limited experience with them.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

For a straight 18ga. brad nailer I wouldn't use anything other than my passlodes, in fact I have 2 of them so I dont have to switch out for different length nails.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

They also shoot the nail faster and offer more resistance to splintering or cracking the wood.


----------



## MikeNeufeld (Sep 23, 2007)

wow, this is awesome feedback guys, just exactly what I needed to hear...


----------



## Quiglag (Dec 18, 2007)

$325 is really high for a brad nailer. That gun better fill the nail holes too.  I cant really tell from the photo but the safety looks to be built into the tip.:thumbsup: But at such a price I would expect it to have a built in belt hook. I own the older 2" senco, that is now a backup to the Milwaukee 7150


----------



## XanadooLTD (Oct 6, 2007)

2ndGen said:


> I think your intolerance of Ridgid is unacceptable!
> 
> We should not be judging tools by their brand, but by the content of their abilities!
> 
> ...


That is true. Ridgid does make some sweet vacs. You can abuse them all day and they keep coming back for more.


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

XanadooLTD said:


> That is true. Ridgid does make some sweet vacs. You can abuse them all day and they keep coming back for more.



Now, if they could just come in anything but Home Depot Orange! :laughing:


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

Question:

Angled Brad/Finish Nailer VS Straight?

Pros & Cons of both...? 

I would think Angled were better for positioning the nailer.


----------



## dayusex (Jan 12, 2008)

Try the ridgid, I love it, better than my portercables by a milestone


----------



## MikeNeufeld (Sep 23, 2007)

Quiglag said:


> $325 is really high for a brad nailer. That gun better fill the nail holes too.  I cant really tell from the photo but the safety looks to be built into the tip.:thumbsup: But at such a price I would expect it to have a built in belt hook. I own the older 2" senco, that is now a backup to the Milwaukee 7150


to me the belt hook is last on the list of wants for a gun... I want somin that has power to sink nailes( even on an angles when that is the only shoot style availible...


----------



## Quiglag (Dec 18, 2007)

MikeNeufeld said:


> to me the belt hook is last on the list of wants for a gun... I want somin that has power to sink nailes( even on an angles when that is the only shoot style availible...


 I cant imagine using a nail gun without a hook anymore. When I am nailing something above my head, and I am using both hands to line things up, the best place for me is to have the nail gun right at my side. The Milwaukee has a 360 degree hook that really comes in handy. A co worker has a DeWalt with no hook, and I always see him struggle to reach for his gun.

Yes, having a gun that sets nails from all angles is good, but why cant it have a built in hook too?


----------

